# power steering fluid



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so i'm running over my fluids brake was a lil low so i filled that, washers were half out so i filled that i get the power steering and the fluid is at the bottom line, the fluid looks red, is there a certain type of fluid to put in there? my dad handed me a bottle of generic P.S. fluid and its clear and i didnt' put it in cuz i was told to never mix colors of car fluids

so what type of P.S. fluid do i need?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What does the FSM say.  In the 2 years I had my car, it never needed a single drop of PS fluid, so I can't help you there.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

idk its up in my room im downstairs in my kitchen and i'm way to lazy to go check even though i jsut ran downstairs to pick up my tires and put them in the garage for tommorow


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok jsut checked the FSM and the fluid used in the PS system is DEXRON type fluid also fount in the automatic tranny's


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok jsut checked the FSM and the fluid used in the PS system is DEXRON type fluid also fount in the automatic tranny's


Yeah, kinda what I thought. A lot of Japanese cars do. Except for Honda that uses their own fluid.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

well i'm glad i'm incharge of the fluids other wise i'd prolly need a new a pump


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> well i'm glad i'm incharge of the fluids other wise i'd prolly need a new a pump


ACtually, I think the clear stuff is ok to mix in there. The only stuff that isn't is Fords version of auto trans fluid. ATF tends to swell certain kinds of O-rings and over pressure the pump which can blow rack seals.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ehh i'll stick to my dont mix colors


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ehh i'll stick to my dont mix colors


 Yeah, probably a good idea.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

with all the different colors or shit now multiple types of fluids (i.e coolant theres liek 3-4 different types!!!)


----------

